# Any UK flashlight builders/modders that offer machining services?



## easilyled (Jun 15, 2019)

If so, please let me know.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 15, 2019)

CRX, here and on BLF


----------



## neutralwhite (Jun 15, 2019)

CRX on BLF, and 3tronics ( insta )


----------



## easilyled (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks, I have had the pleasure of having some mods done excellently by CRX. buy I am looking for someone with a lathe.


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 16, 2019)

My local Engineering Works have made me up some bits, and done a great job, as long as I supply drawings and explain exactly what I want.
I don't think it would work unless you can actually be there to explain.
It might be worth checking to see if you have anyone locally, they'll probably see it as light relief.
P


----------



## easilyled (Jun 16, 2019)

peter yetman said:


> My local Engineering Works have made me up some bits, and done a great job, as long as I supply drawings and explain exactly what I want.
> I don't think it would work unless you can actually be there to explain.
> It might be worth checking to see if you have anyone locally, they'll probably see it as light relief.
> P



Thanks Peter. Its fairly minor stuff required, but difficult to know who to approach locally to me.


----------



## Essexman (Jun 17, 2019)

peter yetman said:


> My local Engineering Works have made me up some bits, and done a great job, as long as I supply drawings and explain exactly what I want.
> I don't think it would work unless you can actually be there to explain.
> It might be worth checking to see if you have anyone locally, they'll probably see it as light relief.
> P




Also some local tech schools or colleges have eveningclasses for machine shop, either find someone going to a class or enrol tolearn which will give you access to the machines.


----------

